# furry conventions?



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 5, 2017)

can u guys tell me what are the furry conventions? Cuz maybe ill go in some, but i dont know when and where, and what are the conventions. Hope u guys know some to share


----------



## Atomic_Redhead (Dec 10, 2017)

This is a good list of furry cons

Furry Convention Calendar | FurryCons.com


----------



## Darkbird (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks for that list, located one near enough to me to attend.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 14, 2017)

If you do go to one, don't forget to drill glory holes in the bathroom stalls, clog up the hot tub jets with towels, leave dirty diapers laying around and parade around conspace in only the best fetish gear.



Spoiler



I shouldn't have to say this, but I'm only joking. Don't do any of that.


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> If you do go to one, don't forget to drill glory holes in the bathroom stalls, clog up the hot tub jets with towels, leave dirty diapers laying around and parade around conspace in only the best fetish gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#rainfurrest2k18


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 15, 2017)

TheFoxFreedom said:


> #rainfurrest2k18



Oh gawd no, I saw the videos of that disaster on YouTube. We don't need another one of those.


----------



## Darkbird (Dec 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> If you do go to one, don't forget to drill glory holes in the bathroom stalls, clog up the hot tub jets with towels, leave dirty diapers laying around and parade around conspace in only the best fetish gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been to plenty of anime cons, so I knew it for the humour it was. Sadly however, seen all of those happen at one point or another.



Pinky_the_demon said:


> Oh gawd no, I saw the videos of that disaster on YouTube. We don't need another one of those.


Do I even want to know?


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Dec 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> If you do go to one, don't forget to drill glory holes in the bathroom stalls, clog up the hot tub jets with towels, leave dirty diapers laying around and parade around conspace in only the best fetish gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds vaguely familiar.... lol


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Dec 15, 2017)

Darkbird said:


> Been to plenty of anime cons, so I knew it for the humour it was. Sadly however, seen all of those happen at one point or another.
> 
> 
> Do I even want to know?



Probably not, but keep in mind that most cons are well controlled. Although I didn't attend this particular one, I can say that those who were running the venue made many mistakes at the root level.

They should have read their own Code of Conduct clause and dealt with people accordingly.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 15, 2017)

Well crap, no cons within a decent drive for me that isn’t the same month as Gen Con.  Sucks when you live in the middle of nowhere.



Sgt. Kai said:


> Probably not, but keep in mind that most cons are well controlled. Although I didn't attend this particular one, I can say that these who were running the venue made many mistakes at the root level.
> 
> They should have read their own Code of Conduct clause and dealt with people accordingly.



Went to an anime con like that a few years go.  Just one story from it, they had these “carnival” games set up in the dealers room.  One was the typical shoot this with nerf guns and win prizes thing.  The three that were running the games started a nerf fight Saturday night because they were bored because nobody was playing the games.  I’ll let my imagination run and go from there.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Dec 15, 2017)

Mudman2001 said:


> Well crap, no cons within a decent drive for me that isn’t the same month as Gen Con.  Sucks when you live in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Went to an anime con like that a few years go.  Just one story from it, they had these “carnival” games set up in the dealers room.  One was the typical shoot this with nerf guns and win prizes thing.  The three that were running the games started a nerf fight Saturday night because they were bored because nobody was playing the games.  I’ll let my imagination run and go from there.



That sounds completely reasonable... not really hurting anyone or putting the whole convention at risk.
Rainfurrest went over the top. Property damage and running around in fetish gear is foolish. The general population shouldn't have to put up with that crap, especially when children are present.


----------

